

Judge rules that protestors may return to #OWS - Capricornucopia
http://nlgnyc.org/2011/11/15/press_rel_libert/

======
yread
from Guardian's live coverage:

>"Inaction was not an option. We could not wait for someone in the park to get
killed," Bloomberg said

Wow. This is absurd on so many levels

~~~
yzhengyu
It might sound absurd to you and me, but it really isn't from his point of
view once you consider the majority of the audience who is listening to him.

For better or for worse, most people are conditioned against destructive
action [i.e. violence] used to disrupt the established order of a society. By
painting the ongoing protest action with the potential of turning ugly, he is
able to start turning overall public opinion against the movement.

